# Leo gecko not eating shed skin?



## Leo__gecko

Hi my leopard gecko shed today, but she hasnt eaten all of her shed skin? she hasn't really been eating a lot recently, but shes not impacted. Is this normal?
:blush:


----------



## beardieforme

its pretty normal for leos to go off eating when shedding!


----------



## krystalpink

like most lizard they go off there food untill they have fully sheded this could lead up 2 a couple of days with out eating, put her in a warm shallow bath to help with the last of her sheding....just keep an eye on her weight she should be fine : victory:


----------



## jools

Hi there, there are a few issue this raises. If it is just a bit of skin she hasn't eaten then not to worry at all - often happens.
If she hasn't eaten most of it then there are some things you need to check. Are the temperatures in the viv ok? Does she have a moist hide? Has she shed completely? Is she well, maintaining weight and feeding well?


----------



## Leo__gecko

She wasn't eating properly for a few days, but I was told the UV light in there wasn't good for her because it wasn't a reptile one, so I turned it off (she gets light in from my window) and now she is eating again! the shed skin is still in there, and she ate most of it, but I'm happy she's at least eating again! :2thumb:


----------

